# Monticello Trophy Club looking for members



## ckrsft (Dec 28, 2006)

New hunting club in Monticello (Jasper CO.) needs members for 500+ acre club.  Club will be trophy managed with food plot/supplemental feed program. Land is private owned(no timber co,s), and I have an extended lease.  We are going to have 7 members total and the dues will be $1300.00 per year (no guest**).  This price will include feed and food plot money.  There is a camp area with power and water.  Only serious hunters need to apply.  We are looking for LONG TERM members only!!!  
** only immediate family. I.E. spouse, father, mother, and children (under 16).  Must be with member at all times.
If interested, you can email me with questions and a contact number, I will call you ASAP.

SORRY, ALL OPENINGS HAVE BEEN FILLED.  THNKS TO ALL THAT RESPONDE AND THANKS WOODYS'!!!


----------



## hunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

you have pm


----------



## hunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Spuradic (Dec 28, 2006)

email sent.


----------



## ckrsft (Dec 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## ckrsft (Jan 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## ckrsft (Jan 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I am ver interested. Please give me a call so I can get more info from you.404-456-5531 or 404-805-6749


----------



## JReese2021 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am looking for a new lease for the 2007-2008 hunting season.  The land that I lease now is being sold.  I am interested in talking to you further about this lease.  My contact info is 352-223-4521 and jreese2021@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------

